# Lifejackets



## hunter36

I am thinking of buying a kayak lifejacket does anyone suggested a good kayak lifejacket


----------



## Alby

I felt the foam filled ones would be too bulky and uncomfortable, so I went for a type 2 PFD - inflatable for about $99 I think, at BCF. I find it comfy, and not restrictive at all.
You'll need a type 2 to be legal in open water. 
Cheers
Alby


----------



## Barrabundy

Is the Hobie sport a mirage drive kayak? If it is, which I think it is off memory then don't exclude everthing that's not a paddler type PFD thinking that anything else is unsuitable. I don't have a paddling type PFD and I don't have a problem for the little bit of paddling I do with the standard type PFD I have.

If you soley paddle then it might be a different story, can't advise of brands or types as there are many and various out there and I don't know much about any of them.

Try the search feature at the top right of the page and I'm sure you'll find heaps in the safety section about PFDs


----------



## robsea

Friends have just bought the Hobie manual inflating jacket. Have a high viz shoulder and several functional pockets for storing goodies. They claim that they are comfortable and not too hot. Another has used them in comps in all sorts of weather and reckons they are great. I am odds on to get one in near future as mine is an Ultra bumbag type. No complaints with this and picked it up on E bay brand new. Very convenient and unobtrusive but I personally see value in all the pockets on the Hobie jacket. If the need arises just pull the cord. The bumbag requires a little bit of mucking around but will be half the price.

Inflating pfds need to be serviced regularly and that is going to be an additional cost.

So if a manual inflating jacket is what you want (pull the cord). Comes with a whistle but no bells!!! :lol:

rob


----------



## solatree

I have a Trek Ultra which is not bad - I find the pockets really useful. Hobie PFD's look pretty good too and a number of members here reckon the Stohlquist is pretty good. None of these are inflatables.


----------



## hunter36

Thanks for all that information

I dont like the inflatable lifejackets because if i get knocked out of the kayak and hit a rock or the kayak hits me and get knocked out and dont get time to inflate it.


----------



## fongss

i just got a seek life jacket

half price at anaconda ( $49) it's fine to paddle with, and will float my fat butt ( i tested it ;-) ) , so yeah, another option for ya


----------



## justcrusin

I have an older version of the trek ultra great foam filled life jackets for kayaks










And I also use an inflatable jacket similar to this one.










Hobie also do a great inflatable fishing vest too










All good jackets an you need to try them on an pcik the one thats best for you.

Cheers dave


----------



## jokinna

also, if you hava high back seat in your yak, it maybe uncomfortable with a lowback pfd.


----------



## dru

jokinna said:


> also, if you hava high back seat in your yak, it maybe uncomfortable with a lowback pfd.


That's often over-looked.

I'd also suggest avoid PFD 1 - try PFD 2 or 3, they're much better suited to paddling. I like lot's of pockets and I fill them up. But it's worth checking your wet re-mount to make sure you can clamber over the bulge.


----------



## cobrat

hi. it's worth getting a 'kayaking' pfd as the arms have a bit more room to paddle... if you paddle. i got a "stohlquist fisherman"from the states, with the aud the way it is i saved c. $50 including shipping. it has lots of good pockets etc as well as the high back that doesnt interfere with seat. v v v comfortable, not too hot. v happy with purchase
good luck
http://www.stohlquist.com/dyn_prod.php? ... 26&k=29467


----------



## scoobydoo

I have a trek Ultra. Don't like inflatables, can't inflate it if your knocked out.


----------



## CanuckChubbs

I also use a Ultra Trek pfd2. Fits good, lots of pockets. The only thing is that it slides up my back a bit on my Hobie Quest with Hobie seat. Still, I would buy this one again if I had a choice.


----------

